# First Film Scored On An iPad, using Korg Gadget



## creativeforge (Oct 15, 2018)

QUOTE: "_We talked with composer *Tony Longworth* about getting the gig to do the soundtrack, how he got the idea to score the film with an iPad and what’s involved in scoring a 2-hour film with an app like Korg Gadget._

*Synthtopia:* Why score a film with an iPad? Did you have to sell the filmmakers on the idea?






Composer *Tony Longworth

Tony Longworth:* Well, to be honest, it was a pretty easy sell.

I wrote a selection of demos showing off a wide range of Gadget synths – different sounds, different emotions – and Joe was completely on board with it.

We did have a “Can this really all be done on an iPad?” meeting, where we discussed the feasibility of it all,.

But we eventually decided that there was only one way to truly find out and that was by actually doing it.

*Synthtopia:* So you got the job to score the film – what did the filmmakers ask for, in terms of a score?

*Tony Longworth:* Joe had a real strong vision for the music very early on.

He envisioned it as a synth-driven, gritty, grindhouse soundtrack, retro yet contemporary.

As the soundtrack started taking shape, I developed different sounds for different characters. I wanted to make it personal to these characters in the movie, and I wanted the audience to feel what was happening on screen through the music.

Joe was there, every step of the way, with guidance and inspiration. He’s a great guy to work with.

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2018/10/15/first-film-scored-on-an-ipad-inhumanity/


----------

